# 2020 rut thread



## BrandonMiller526

I know everyone has their own opinion on when the rut starts and what affects it. Starting this thread so everyone can update one another on rut activity in their area. I’m taking off either 7 days sometime between 1-14, any suggestions? It looks warm for first week but moon phase looks like first week could be good. Madison and union county border. I’ll keep everyone updated in the next couple weeks.


----------



## miked913

Yesterday, I drove 35 miles on the turnpike (70mi) round trip in NE Ohio. There were 11 dead deer 9 of which were bucks 2 of them I was unable to tell what they were.

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

I had over 20 yrs. in Ravenna Arsenal and you can count on it that the last week of Oct. the buck's are starting to get GOOFY! I'm not saying that they're breeding but rest assured they are looking and sparing.I know that there's these so called "magic" day's coming in Nov. but I wouldn't miss being in the stand this week if the weather is right and for some reason drizzly cool day's like today can be very good.Just my humble opinion for what it's worth.Good Luck out there and don't run 'em over.Starting to see them here in Independence sniffin' and chasin'.


----------



## jmyers8

Driving home from runnin the beagle and just saw a 140 inch 8 point have 2 does in a small thicket next to the road bumping them around and have seen a bunch on facebook gettin shot the last few days 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

I was not at work on Friday, a coworker called to tell me that he had just watched a buck breed a doe in Cuyahoga Co. The doe is out of frame he was more concerned with trying to get a pic of the buck.









Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Looking out the window from my parents tonight, three doe’s and no bucks in sight. Planning on hunting Friday Saturday and then Monday- Saturday next week.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Went out with the front coming, 11 doe’s and a small buck came out and chased one around a while, but you could tell he didn’t want it that bad. Good to see all the doe’s though!


----------



## cement569

im thinking better be in the woods this weekend, took my dog for a walk this afternoon at plx state park and something caught my dogs attention. looked over and there was a buck and a doe watching us as we walked by, did a loop and walked back that way and caught them bedded down together......gentlemen start your engines its on


----------



## MagicMarker

Watched two different bucks make scrapes from my stand couple days ago


----------



## joekacz

It's time to start getting serious,them bucks are starting to line all of their " ducks " in a row! Saw some yesterday in front yards at 3 pm and noses to the ground. Nothing real big but big enough for me.LOL


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Definitely starting to heat up in certain areas, my cousin shot this one last night and another cousin hit and and couldn’t find one.


----------



## joekacz

Very nice buck! What in the heck did he use?? Looks like a tomahawk. WOW! Bet he had no problems tracking that baby. Looks like a main frame 8 pt. definitely my favorite.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Thursday evening saw a mature 9pt standing in the middle of a bean field over a bedded doe. Watched him for over 2 hours. 3 different bucks tried taking the doe and he ran them off. One got rammed in the side. Yesterday saw 8 different bucks while hunting, all cruising at a trot. Nothing mature tho.


----------



## fastwater

Worked yesterday morning. 
Making rounds right at daybreak and had three doe cross the road left to right in front of me on a two lane going through woods. Had to hit brakes hard as they were in a hurry. Stopped and standing on the left side of road was a really nice 9pt. Even with me stopped and him no more than 10ft from truck door, he stood there and was more interested in the doe that had stopped on right side of road than me. I actually rolled window down watching him frantically and repeatedly glance at me...then at his doe.
He finally ran down road about another 10ft and crossed in front of me.
Any other time of year...there's no doubt that same buck would have never made the same decisions as far as standing that close to a stopped vehicle and then crossing in front of it. He would have immediately spun and got outta Dodge.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

joekacz said:


> Very nice buck! What in the heck did he use?? Looks like a tomahawk. WOW! Bet he had no problems tracking that baby. Looks like a main frame 8 pt. definitely my favorite.


Think it’s rage 2 inch hypodermic, actually went 150-200 yards. Think he got both lungs but pretty far back.


----------



## SwitchbackXT

I have seen a lot of buck movement the past three days in central Ohio.


----------



## Smitty82

Was in the tree last night, had one small 4 point walk in, but he sure walked in like he owned the place 🤣. He finally walked off and I was hoping something bigger was following, but nothing came and it got too dark. Went out this morning and didn’t see anything. This colder air is nice, supposed to be windy tomorrow.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Hit a reliable woods this morning, nothing! Hunted across the road from yesterday’s evening hunt and was depressed by the lack of buck sign. About 4 o’clock had a young 8 start chasing a doe all around me for about 15 minutes before they disappeared to the south. Around 6 a really promising 2yo 10pt came cruising in and when he came across the path the buck and doe left on earlier he trotted off with his nose to the ground. She might’ve been close to coming in. I’m sure if she was fully in there would’ve been more buck activity after her.


----------



## ironman172

Saw some hard chasing yesterday, watched 2 does with yearlings at the feeder for awhile , left then one came back was thinking about taking her , but she walked off and never gave a good shot after she left the feeder..... same ones been hanging around ..... with rut starting hate taking the does that might bring the bucks by , plus don't like witnesses prefer singles if possible, only second sit ,was fun watching them 18yrds or even closer at times till they grazed off on natural forest food
Planning on hitting it hard after Tuesday

.








About 50 yard picture, didn't want to take any when they were at the feeder



joekacz said:


> IMHO,I think this is the worst time to harvest a doe,you never know what one will bring Mr Monarch with her.


I would have to agree if your a head hunter , for me it's meat, and favorable weather (temps) for taking care of the carcus ( I have my tricks) if I can get a overnight carcus cool down , so afternoon harvest in most cases is preferred, with a cold night , my harvest condition


----------



## joekacz

IMHO,I think this is the worst time to harvest a doe,you never know what one will bring Mr Monarch with her.


----------



## fireline

Had a nice 2 1/2 yo chasing a doe hard yesterday morning, I could hear them running and him grunting coming through the woods, he stopped 15 yards in front of me and he was panting hard and I could see the steam coming out of his mouth, then he was off running and grunting behind her again. 
just before sundown had a nice 3 1/2 yo buck moving very slowly through the woods, he was in no hurry the go out in the hay field where a doe an button buck were feeding, after watching them for 5 minuets he went out and sniffed the doe and started feeding with them. this was Tuscarawas county


----------



## DHower08

Seen one cruising fast on a mission yesterday morning the seen a shooter chasing 3 does hard about 20 minutes later after this wind blows through tonight it's going to get gooood


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Drove around a bit after hanging a new stand. Between 3:30 and 4:30 I saw 4 bucks. 3 dink’s and one decent buck standing over a bedded doe along a fence row well away from any woods. Gonna hit my best rut woods in the morning. Been snowing like crazy in Morrow county the last 1 1/2 hrs.


----------



## DHower08

How's the wind that way for you guys today and tomorrow. Blowing up to 40 here right now and tomorrow is showing low 20s to gusts over 30


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

DHower08 said:


> How's the wind that way for you guys today and tomorrow. Blowing up to 40 here right now and tomorrow is showing low 20s to gusts over 30


20 right now. Tomorrow morning is showing 9-10 outta the WNW


----------



## Smitty82

Left work early. Walked a different route to my tree to play the wind. Wind was 12mph wsw. Was set up and hanging by 1530. About 1645 I see a deer coming from the north, it was a doe with 4 more following. They came within 40 and started circling se. when the first doe got directly down wind of me she stopped dead in tracks and the rest followed suit. Every thing froze still for about 15-20 min. She didn’t snort or stomp, then without any notice she took off heading nw. I assumed she caught wind of me. About 5 min later I hear a leaf rustle behind me from the south. I assumed it was a squirrel or possum. Instead it was a beautiful 10 point looking directly at me about 25-30 yd. To much brush no shot. He started circling around me to the nw coming in as close as 20. Still too much brush. He was getting ready to cross a trail and give me a very short small opportunity not in the best position. I drew back, he didn’t notice, a got aligned, but it was too late he was already across the trail and in more brush so I undrew. He didn’t seem to care about me he was focused on one thing. So I watched him slowly head in the direction the does took off in. It was so heartbreaking it brought a tear to my eye but it was a cool experience non the less. I thanked God for the experience and waited till I knew they was gone and out of sight ( by witch time it was time to get down anyways). So close yet so far. It’s starting, but not sure if this warm front is going to slow the day movement. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## fireline

Hunted this morning 5.45-11.00 saw 12 does and 1 small buck, no chasing but did here a deer grunt 2-3 times in a pine thicket, back in the stand now, Tuscarawas county


----------



## BrandonMiller526

What do you guys think I gotta decide if I wanna go back to work the rest of week with hot weather and take off back half next week instead?


----------



## miked913

Its November now, can happen anywhere, anytime any weather 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Carpn

Late to post . But Sat and Sunday morning I saw the same big deer locked down with the same doe . A150ish deer that was short tines otherwise he'd be really big .

On both those morning I also saw 8-12 does/fawns . A couple times they had smaller bucks trailing a ways behind .

Yesterday morning I hunted the same spot hoping to see that big one but no luck. Saw several groups of does . ..

This morning I hunted a different area and saw 4 bucks solo cruisers . One was a pretty good one I passed . But probably shouldn't have.

Had a smallbuck walk under me while typing this


----------



## joekacz

BrandonMiller526 said:


> What do you guys think I gotta decide if I wanna go back to work the rest of week with hot weather and take off back half next week instead?


The temps are going to be a little above normal.IMHO, it's not gonna be a scorcher,of what I've seen it's supposed to be in the 60's.I alway's felt that the rut is the rut and if a "perfumed" doe is walking around then I don't care what the temp is if a buck get's a whiff I don't care if it's 80* he'll be right with her.Tuff decision but you got this week and next week.Good Luck with what ever you choose either way you'll still be out there.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

BrandonMiller526 said:


> What do you guys think I gotta decide if I wanna go back to work the rest of week with hot weather and take off back half next week instead?


I’m off the next couple weeks. I’m not liking my chances this week. Yes a hot doe will attract many bucks but those aren’t the ones I’m after. Once a buck is with a hot doe that buck is very hard to kill. I’m after the ones that are out cruising, searching for a hot doe. In my opinion most searching will be done under the cover of darkness for the next week. This is when my morning setups come into play the most. It’s still comfortable for them early in the morning and might catch one getting back to bed later than normal.


----------



## DL07

Right now i'd be in a stand every chance I could. Tonight my son and I sat in a blind and seen 3 different bucks and 2 does. The bucks were up early and cruising.


----------



## Smitty82

How early are you guys getting out in the morning?


----------



## fireline

Smitty82 said:


> How early are you guys getting out in the morning?


I am a early to stand hunter, today I was in my stand at 5.45 and it was still black dark, I like 30-45 minutes before daylight for my sent to dissipate


----------



## Carpn

I hate hunting lockdown worse than I hate hunting warm temps . That said by the time we get thru these warm temps most big deer will be locked down . 

I'm gonna grind it out over the upcoming days and return to work Monday . I'll take some time off hunting and start at it again when I feel like we're pushing out of lockdown . 

You can kill one anytime from here on out . But I can't hunt every day so I try to hunt on the days I feel that I have my best chances at a big deer .


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Smitty82 said:


> How early are you guys getting out in the morning?


This morning I was settled in at 6:15. Normally 15-20 minutes before legal light for me. Sometimes depending on the stand I might slip in when it’s light enough to see if there’s anything in the fields between my truck and stand. That’s one of the many reasons I love having standing corn. So much easier to slip in undetected in the mornings.


----------



## MagicMarker

It all depends on the stand I’m gonna hunt to when I walk in


----------



## Carpn

What time varies depending on the stand . I can't guess based on what others are hunting . 
But I usually try to hunt timber away from feeding areas for my morning hunts now during rut . So Because of this I usually wait and try to slip in with a little lite to be quiet. 

Your situation may require a different approach.


----------



## fireline

Hunted yesterday afternoon, had 1 small buck chasing a doe at 1.30 had a nice 2 1/2 yo moving slow through the woods by himself, had a Big 8 make a scrape and stand there for 15 minutes then he was gone for 45 minutes then came back, he was there 2-3 minutes and put his head down and trotted off through the woods, had 8 does filter by with no bucks trailing them, back at it again tomorrow


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Well had one of those days yesterday. Hit a really nice buck at 15 yards, hit him low. I’ve really been pushing myself to aim lower and it came back to bite me, was a chip shot and I think I hit right were I was aiming. Hit him he ran 20 yards then started walking away, followed blood for 200 yards and it clotted. I do feel much better about low than back, he will be around.


----------



## M.Magis

A low hit deer is most likely a dead deer. It takes a LOT of time in some instances, but if the thoracic cavity is punctured it's almost always fatal. I've hit two deer very low and tracking is no picnic. One was over half a mile and was still alive the following day, required a second shot. It's no fun.


----------



## ironman172

Too warm for me, need a good cool down period..... these coming 70 days nope, I can wait , not a head hunter anyway and last sit just watched them come and go at the feeder


----------



## miked913

We had a great 4 year old buck on camera that disappeared one year, showed back up 2 years later, and was subsequently harvested. Upon skinning we found that there was a copper solid slug in the rib cage, came in 1 side through both lungs and didnt exit so just imagine the trauma. We went back through pics and found that he was there all along, actually had 2 sets of small 8 point racks at 5 & 6 years old. He was killed at 7 years old. A 146" 8 point. They're tough critters at times!!

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## partlyable

i think some breeding may be happening. Probably won’t see him for a few days after this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Magis

He’s probably already out looking for or courting a new doe. That one has been taken care of. They only stick around long enough to make sure their job is done.


----------



## Smitty82

Went out Today about 1500, stayed till legal time. Didn’t see anything.


----------



## DHower08

Couple small cruisers yesterday and this morning giving it a break for a few days


----------



## cement569

was out early driving by my house here in summit co. and seen 2 bucks cruising through peoples yards and 1 by plx state park chasing. so im thinking during this warm up you have to be out early in the morning and late in the evening. and by the way, ive seen the term fish porn used before so that picture posted by partlyable can be considerd as deer porn?.....just asking for a friend


----------



## FlyFishRich

I was in my stand today at 1:30 and hunted till dark, only saw a black squirrel. I found this rub last Wednesday and since then he's been back to it.....Rich


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

M.Magis said:


> He’s probably already out looking for or courting a new doe. That one has been taken care of. They only stick around long enough to make sure their job is done.


It’s been my observation that they will usually stay with a doe and breed her several times over 3 or 4 days, or until she goes out of heat. But hard to tell how long he’s already been with her.


----------



## FlyFishRich




----------



## partlyable

cement569 said:


> was out early driving by my house here in summit co. and seen 2 bucks cruising through peoples yards and 1 by plx state park chasing. so im thinking during this warm up you have to be out early in the morning and late in the evening. and by the way, ive seen the term fish porn used before so that picture posted by partlyable can be considerd as deer porn?.....just asking for a friend


I actually thought there was an off chance I would get 30 days of standing in the corner for that picture!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Magis

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> It’s been my observation that they will usually stay with a doe a breed her several times over 3 or 4 days, or until she goes out of heat. But hard to tell how long he’s already been with her.


I’ve never actually seen one stay with any particular doe for more than 24 hours. Actually, I’d say most I’ve seen and have been able to keep tabs on, its a good bit less than 24 hours. I may see them one evening, again the following morning and watch them through the day. By the next morning the buck is usually long gone. I’m sure some stick around longer, thats just the ones I’ve been able to watch. Most are hard to keep tabs on.


----------



## AKAbigchief

Lockdown doesn’t happen for every buck n doe at the same time. Be in the stand when you can this time of year. November 1 through November 10 is prime time


----------



## fireline

I have heard that a doe can/will be bred by more than 1 buck, and often if she has twins they are from different bucks.


----------



## ironman172

partlyable said:


> i think some breeding may be happening. Probably won’t see him for a few days after this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A little far away to get the job done


----------



## Carpn

Does can be breed by different bucks . And I guess it's possible that twins could be from two different bucks .
But I think the majority of time the twin fawns are sired by one buck.

I've seen bucks locked down usually for 24-36 hrs . I'm sure there's some variance but that's been my experience .

Now my morning.

Seen one buck early chasing a doe around. He was ok but not a shooter . Prob a 2 yr old .
She wasn't having it and eventually lost him and came back by alone .

Also saw saw a bb , 2 small bucks and a 120" ten point . These deer were all solo and just out for a walk .


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

Crazy day yesterday has a hot doe on my side of the farm and the bucks were all in tow. I ended up shooting an 8 and my son got a nice 11 pointer


----------



## Smitty82

Nice Buck, Congrats!


----------



## fireline

Slow morning for me today, saw 2 bucks and 2 does, first buck was by himself moving through the woods, second buck was 10-15 feet behind a doe keeping up with her going through the woods.
Back in the stand now for the afternoon hunt, plenty warm.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lots of great info here guys!


----------



## miked913

Had a great encounter with 1 of our oldest deer tonight, 4 does on 1 side of me and all of a sudden from over my left shoulder, the woods erupt with breaking branches and grunts. He comes through a grape vine tangle like the koolaid man at 30 yards away. Never had a shot opportunity but was awesome to see an 8 year old deer in bow range doing his thing.









Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Finally after 3 sits of nothing had a 130” 3yo come grunting by me this evening. Actually startled me as he was 30 yards away when I first heard him. Area is tore up with scrapes and rubs. My better rut stands are sitting idle with these south winds.


----------



## Carpn

2020 buck tag filled. Was hunting public land that I haven't hunted for probably close to 20 yrs and managed to luck into a nice one . 

Crazy thing is I saw this same buck Sat and Sunday morning behind my parents locked on a doe . Their place is at least a half mile thru the timber from there . 

Shot him at about 415 . First deer of the evening .


----------



## fastwater

Beautiful deer Carpn.
Congrats to ya!


----------



## Smitty82

Awesome Buck! Congrats!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Carpn said:


> 2020 buck tag filled. Was hunting public land that I haven't hunted for probably close to 20 yrs and managed to luck into a nice one .
> 
> Crazy thing is I saw this same buck Sat and Sunday morning behind my parents locked on a doe . Their place is at least a half mile thru the timber from there .
> 
> Shot him at about 415 . First deer of the evening .
> View attachment 458176
> View attachment 458177


Congratulations sir! Awesome buck you have there!


----------



## AKAbigchief

Helluva deer congratulations!


----------



## Snakecharmer

I had this doe and buck in my flower bed a few years ago on Veterans Day...They were resting after whoopie I imagine..









After they rested for 10 minutes or so they got up and moseyed into the woods. Nicest Buck I've seen on my property.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Well two days after I hit that buck, got a call from my uncle. He found a dead deer! Immediately I got in my truck and headed that way. The meat is bad but at least I can sleep in peace! 160 inches shot went about an inch below heart, possibly nicked 1 lung.


----------



## Carpn

Big deer . Glad you got him . Stinks that the meat is bad but at least he was recovered . Good to have closure .


----------



## Muddy

Nice deer guys!


----------



## Smitty82

Nice Buck! Glad you got him even though the meat spoiled.


----------



## Wing Shooter




----------



## Wing Shooter

I shot this buck Tuesday morning as he was cruising for a hot doe He worked a scrape in some thick stuff about 15 yards from me. After a few minutes of that he walked by me at 10 yards and the 3 bladed muzzy went through his right lung into the heart and buried into the off side leg.


----------



## SwitchbackXT

Great buck, I love muzzys!


----------



## joekacz

GREAT BUCK!!! IMHO, I think that 8pts. are the BEST looking rack's out there.


----------



## ya13ya03

Congratulations on a great buck WS.


----------



## fastwater

Ya'll are knocking down some real trophies.
Congrats to all!


----------



## ironman172

fastwater said:


> Ya'll are knocking down some real trophies.
> Congrats to all!


And here I sit in the city , keep thinking the woods , but don't need bone  and in this heat to much a hassle
cool over night temps are coming next week for a good cool down on the carcus 
Sure do like seeing others trophy harvest , thanks for sharing


----------



## Snakecharmer

joekacz said:


> GREAT BUCK!!! IMHO, I think that 8pts. are the BEST looking rack's out there.


Went to shed to get my driveway markers. Heard some rustling and this buck was staring at me for 5 minutes.. He was about 10 yards away.


----------



## DHower08

Seen mid to upper 40s 10 pt with some junk at the bases thismorning 60 yards.


----------



## ironman172

Picture of one good one,(can't figure how to get from the SD card to phone or tablet )
saw an 8pt chasing yesterday thinking I might get a shot, he finally went down hill and the does got closer , so took one out for meat in the freezer , with decent Temps now,
it was cool watching the chasing while it lasted
I sure do love the lighted nocks I put on this year
Season is half over for me now


----------



## ironman172

Finally figured it out ..... he would look good on the cabin wall opposite the one I already have


----------



## DHower08

Been seeing some smaller ones cruising around passed a good mid 20s 8 the other day.


----------



## joekacz

DHower08 said:


> Been seeing some smaller ones cruising around passed a good mid 20s 8 the other day.
> View attachment 458594
> View attachment 458594


That 120 8pt looks good to me! But that's just me. He'll be nicer next year if he makes it. Probably still a 8 pt but hopefully thicker. Good luck with the rest of the season.


----------



## DHower08

joekacz said:


> That 120 8pt looks good to me! But that's just me. He'll be nicer next year if he makes it. Probably still a 8 pt but hopefully thicker. Good luck with the rest of the season.


He was close to getting shot but I already have a couple others that are damn near identical twins to that deer


----------



## Junebug2320

Saw deer just not the right one. Two identical 4pts. One made an attempt at a scrape. Havent seen ANY rubs. Small 6pt hounding a doe. Couple of fawns too. Tic Tok —. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DHower08

Had a 130 8 pt chasing a doe yesterday and seen 4 or 5 other bucks all on her trail over the next hour or so. After this front passes it should be back to good chasing


----------



## halfrack

I hunted all last week in the heat and saw some good chasing . I also saw two nice bucks very big one was close but was walking fast and would not stop . I tried grunting and never looked up. Every day i had nice looking smaller bucks cruising. Then once the temps dropped didnt see a lot I was surprised . I did shoot a nice 8 point Friday the 13 it was exciting. Saw him out in the field cruising hit the grunt call 3 times he came in from a 100 yds stopping every few seconds to tear up trees. He was 15 yds when I released the arrow never shot one that close. I thought my shot was back to far when i saw it hit he ran a few yards then walked away with his tail tucked. So i wait till dark found my arrow and backed out. It was covered in light red blood looked like liver shot .
So got a good friend to help me track in the morning found a few drops of blood then a lot more and saw where he bed down. THen saw more blood where he got up and tried to walk but the leaves were all tore up and saw him against a tree 20 yds away. I ended up hitting the liver and a lung he only went 60 yds so glad i backed out. But while cleaning him i looked over my shoulder and saw a very nice buck just standing at the corner of the field watching us. Then he just turned around and walked away. That was one of the most exciting times i have had bow hunting for a long time. So now hopefully be able to get a doe with the bow . But still have gun season. Good luck everyone.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

halfrack said:


> I hunted all last week in the heat and saw some good chasing . I also saw two nice bucks very big one was close but was walking fast and would not stop . I tried grunting and never looked up. Every day i had nice looking smaller bucks cruising. Then once the temps dropped didnt see a lot I was surprised . I did shoot a nice 8 point Friday the 13 it was exciting. Saw him out in the field cruising hit the grunt call 3 times he came in from a 100 yds stopping every few seconds to tear up trees. He was 15 yds when I released the arrow never shot one that close. I thought my shot was back to far when i saw it hit he ran a few yards then walked away with his tail tucked. So i wait till dark found my arrow and backed out. It was covered in light red blood looked like liver shot .
> So got a good friend to help me track in the morning found a few drops of blood then a lot more and saw where he bed down. THen saw more blood where he got up and tried to walk but the leaves were all tore up and saw him against a tree 20 yds away. I ended up hitting the liver and a lung he only went 60 yds so glad i backed out. But while cleaning him i looked over my shoulder and saw a very nice buck just standing at the corner of the field watching us. Then he just turned around and walked away. That was one of the most exciting times i have had bow hunting for a long time. So now hopefully be able to get a doe with the bow . But still have gun season. Good luck everyone.


Awesome would love to see a photo


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Already got my buck for the year, I hope this guy lives till next year


----------



## halfrack

BrandonMiller526 said:


> Awesome would love to see a photo


Just loaded one . I also


----------



## BrandonMiller526

halfrack said:


> Just loaded one . I also


It’s in this thread somewhere


----------



## halfrack

BrandonMiller526 said:


> View attachment 458712
> 
> Already got my buck for the year, I hope this guy lives till next year





BrandonMiller526 said:


> It’s in this thread somewhere


I did put it in the rut thread in the hunters lounge under the 2020 rut thread.


----------



## halfrack

halfrack said:


> I did put it in the rut thread in the hunters lounge under the 2020 rut thread.


Meant it is in the Bowhunting forum Friday 13 buck.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Had four groups of does (2 to 3 per) come through our area in Medina County this past Saturday morning...which is not common for us...and all within an hour...also strange...only one buck to be seen (a basket 8) and he intercepted the third group from a different direction...most of these deer passed just out of range of my son's stand.

We still had some buck activity on the camera at his stand from the previous days...mostly passing through and/or munching acorns...so they were still moving around at all hours. The camera did catch a Pie Bald buck passing right behind his stand in the middle of the day on Friday. There wasn't a good image of the rack, but would guess it as a small-to-medium 6-point. I've been on this property for nearly 25 years and have never seen or heard of a Pie Bald in the area.


----------



## Bluewalleye

I have hunted pretty hard sense the beginning of November. It has been a blast. One of he best bow hunting seasons I can remember. Saw and got shots at complete giants ( clean misses ) and saw many bucks that never got on my camera. Finally did manage to make a good shot on a 125 inch 10 point yesterday, and was elated when I finally found him. No giant like I had shots at before, but a pretty 10 non the less. This is actually the 1st buck to ever do what I wanted it to do when I grunted at it. Normally they look your way, but never come in, but this one did. So I took a good shot at him at 30 yards. 
Anyway, the rut is still going on. Bucks have been breeding does for sure, but also once the doe is done, well the buck gets on the move looking for another doe. That is what the buck was doing when I shot him. I had 6 does come thru my area and 15 minutes later this buck came in and got on their trail and followed it. So don't get discouraged, it only takes a few seconds for your season to take a huge turn for the better. 
I saw more shooter bucks this year then I have in quite awhile. Retirement has been awesome so far. lol


----------



## Lil' Rob

My son seen an 8 point following a single doe this morning. And I saw a different one tailing 3 does. We were in Medina County. Also saw a couple small bucks by themselves moving around. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty82

Haven’t had a single deer on cam or seen any in almost 2 weeks. Montgomery co.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

My buddy took a nice 10 point for the wall Sunday mid-day and he was with a doe. Perry County


----------



## crappiedude

The bucks are still moving good in SW Ohio. I've seen 3 nice bucks this week while driving. 
2 were just cruising and one was with a doe and he was a beast.


----------

